# what to do rusted traps



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

While going thru gramps old barn found some old rusted single and double spring no's 1,5 and i think no 2 coils In what steps or order and what do I use to derust them then clean and or dye and wax??????


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

The first thing I would do is soak them in vinegar for a day. Then I would take them out and spray them off. That should help with the rust and get them closer to dye ready.

Anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'd bead/sand blast them. Then test them for serviceablility and if they passed, just dye them. The blasting will leave a surface that will take dye.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks guys i will try the vinegar first then onto the sandblasting if that dont work then i can dye them right?


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

If you do get to the blasting, remember that you don't have to take them down to clean metal if you don't want to. Leaving thin layer of rust will give a great base for dye to take.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is a link to a t-man thread about rusty traps.

http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/2170164/1.html


----------



## wildboy (Jan 12, 2010)

I have never tryed the viniger thing but i heard good things about it

ross


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks for the trapperman link very good info thats what i am doing, thanks


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Vinegar is what I use to condition new traps for dyeing.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

What does the vinegar do? I've always soaked new traps in water with Dawn dish soap, then hung them up for awhile before dyeing. Works well, is the vinegar faster?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

micooner said:


> Thanks guys i will try the vinegar first then onto the sandblasting if that dont work then i can dye them right?


If you need sandblasting, let me know. I can do them for you at no charge, in Madison Heights.


----------



## bratch (Sep 9, 2009)

Just received some traps from F&T, and thought about dyeing them after reading this thread. I have a walnut tree in my back yard, well wouldnt you know it. The squirrels have collected each and every one of the darn walnuts. They fall by the bucket loads onto my house.

IS there anything else I can use to dye traps?

Bratch


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

I found half vinegar and half water, soak 2 days spray off with high pressure water- you won't recognize your traps. Also for the guy looking for dye..... maple leaves and bark have both worked well for me (I do suggest putting them in an old sock or cloth bag).


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Well I got them soaking in the vinegar solution, Read up top about taking maple bark and dyeing with that, would walnut skins work with that the green stuff?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

micooner said:


> Well I got them soaking in the vinegar solution, Read up top about taking maple bark and dyeing with that, would walnut skins work with that the green stuff?


 
The green and eventually black walnut husks will work. If you soak them in water it turns dark black.

The walnut pieces could gety all over the traps if you don't have them in a sock or old nylon.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Wow am I impressed ! Took the traps out of the solution sprayed them off and they looked like new, even derusted some old rusty tools that had been neglected, thanks for the help guys. this worked so well I am thinking about taking a slug of it to straighten out what ails me LOL


----------



## old country 54 (Aug 10, 2010)

I tried the vinegar used 50 / 50 with water . Let em soak 3 days and sprayed most of the rust right off with my garden hose. It was pretty amazing , the things you can learn from this forum !!!


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

A little late but hey, I use shumac berries for dye, works like a champ. Put about 12 to 15 clumps while boiling and they get black as coal. All the old timers I knew used them works great and an easy find. Take the Berries out before waxing, they'll soak up all the wax if you dont.


----------

